# Columbia Film MFA Feedback



## rac_98

Hi, 

I'm applying for the Film MFA (Screenwriting/Directing) program and I'd love to have a second thought on the materials I'm going to submit (especially the autobiographical essay). Is anyone willing to give some feedback?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Shaeam

Hi! I'd love to help out and take a look, especially if you could critique my stuff as well. 
Feel free to just send a direct message with the materials


----------

